# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی روی یک سرور خاص ؟

## saeedkheiri

سلام دوستان
مهندسین من  می خوام با C#‎.net و یا با ASP.net یک برنامه بنویسیم که بتونه به یه بانک که در یک سرور هست متصل و با اون کار کنه میخواستم ببینم کسی هست اطلاعاتی در این باره داشته باشه ؟
یعنی از موبایل به یه بانک روی یک PC Server وصل بشه و اطلاعات و گزارش بگیره
ممنون

----------


## vbworm

من با VB.NET و با تابع های SQL به PcServer وصل شدم و همه جور گزارش و آپدیت و .... رو انجام میدم. مشکلی نداره..

----------


## CYCLOPS

> من با VB.NET و با تابع های SQL به PcServer وصل شدم و همه جور گزارش و آپدیت و .... رو انجام میدم. مشکلی نداره..


ممنون ولی میشه در مورد روند کار بیشتر توضیح بدید ؟؟

----------


## vbworm

Imports System.Data
Imports System.Data.SqlClient
 
Public Class Form1
Public ConStr As String = "Data Source=YourServer;Initial Catalog=DATABASE;Persist Security Info=True;User ID=USER;Password=PASS"
 
Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
Dim DT AsNew DataTable
Dim myCommand As SqlDataAdapter = New SqlDataAdapter("select * from TABLE", ConStr)
myCommand.Fill(DT)
DataGrid1.DataSource = DT
EndSub
EndClass

----------


## Bahman7

سلام. vbworm عزیز
فکر کنم کد اتصالی که نوشتید فقط برای ارتباط Pcها با هم کار میکنه، نه ارتباط موبایل با PC.
اینطور نیست؟

----------


## Bahman7

> من با VB.NET و با تابع های SQL به PcServer وصل شدم و همه جور گزارش و آپدیت و .... رو انجام میدم. مشکلی نداره..


آیا روی امولاتور هم این ارتباط برقرار میشه؟
چون من توی ارتباط 2تا PC با هم مشکلی ندارم،
اما وقتی همون دستورات رو با همون کانکشن توی یه پروژه ویندوز موبایل6 اجرا میکنم(روی امولاتور) نمیتونه دستور Fill رو انجام بده (کانکشن رو باز نمیکنه)
خاستم ببینم باید روی امولاتور تنظیمات خاصی انجام بدم یا برنامه ی خاصی رو روش نصب کنم؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

دوست عزیز اروری که دریافت میکنید چی هست؟؟
فکر نکنم با شبیه ساز بشه همچین کاری کرد (البته من کلا بیشتر با Device کردم نه شبیه ساز)

----------


## Bahman7

سلام. از توجهتون خیلی ممنون.
چرا میشه. چون تنظیمات امولاتور رو پیدا کردم و برنامه م روی امولاتور به دیتابیس وصل میشه و هیچ مشکلی نداره.
اما حالا که میام *روی گوشی واقعی* تستش کنم(از پروژه ام یه فایل CAB ساخته ام و روی گوشی نصب کردم)
هنگام باز کردن کانکشن بهم ارور میده:

at System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.SkipRow(_SqlMetaDa  ta[] columns, Int32 startCol)
at System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.SkipRow(_SqlMetaDa  ta[] columns)
at System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.Run(RunBehavior run, SqlCommand cmdHandler, SqlDataReader dataStream)
at System.Data.SqlClient.SqlDataReader.InternalClose(  Boolean closeReader)
at System.Data.SqlClient.SqlDataReader.Close()
at System.Data.SqlClient.SqlCommand.ExecuteReader(Com  mandBehavior cmdBehavior, RunBehavior runBehavior, Boolean returnStream)
at System.Data.SqlClient.SqlCommand.System.Data.IDbCo  mmand.ExecuteReader(CommandBehavior behavior)
at System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.FillInternal(Data  Set dataset, DataTable[] datatables, Int32 startRecord, Int32 maxRecords, String srcTable, IDbCommand command, CommandBehavior behavior)
at System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.Fill(DataSet dataSet, Int32 startRecord, Int32 maxRecords, String srcTable, IDbCommand command, CommandBehavior behavior)
at System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.Fill(DataSet dataSet, String srcTable)
at SmartDeviceProject1.Form1.button1_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WnProc(WM wm, Int32 wParam, Int32 lParam)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control._InternalWnProc(WM wm, Int32 wParam, Int32 lParam)
at Microsoft.AGL.Forms.EVL.EnterMainLoop(IntPtr hwnMain)
at System.Windows.Forms.Application.Run(Form fm)
at SmartDeviceProject1.Program.Main()

----------


## malit

سلام 

1- مثال دفترچه تلفن CYCLOPS مثال خوبيه مشكلات منو حل كرد. يه نگاه بنداز ضرر نداره....  يا تابع خودتان را  آپ كنيد .

2- و  مسئلتون: آيا ميشه از طريق ActiveSyn  به SQL  وصل شد؟؟؟

----------


## Bahman7

از همه ممنون. مشکلم حل شد. 
میشه سوالتون رو دقیق بپرسید و بگید میخاد چیکار کنید؟

----------

